# Sprinkler Q.



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 21, 2018)

IFC 2012, section 5306.2.1, requires a *room* to have one automatic sprinkler to provide container cooling in case of fire. 

No definition of room in the IFC, so does that mean if the Med Gas is in a closet and not a room, no sprinkler required? 

And if you believe the Med Gas closet requires a sprinkler, how would you go about that? 

Could you tie one sprinkler into the domestic?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 21, 2018)

Yes it can be fed of of the domestic. It has to be one-hour rated regardless of the size of the room.


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2018)

Where ever the gas is requires protection

But that room has to meet all the Med has rules

Depending on what your city allows
Can be fed off domestic


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 22, 2018)

This is the code provision that allows the med gas room to be sprinkled with domestic water lines serving the head. If the AHJ adopted the code they have to allow it.

903.3.5.1.1 Limited area sprinkler systems.
Limited area sprinkler systems serving fewer than 20 sprinklers on any single connection are permitted to be connected to the domestic service where a wet automatic standpipe is not available. Limited area sprinkler systems connected to domestic water supplies shall comply with each of the following requirements:

1.    Valves shall not be installed between the domestic water riser control valve and the sprinklers.

Exception: An approved indicating control valve supervised in the open position in accordance with Section 903.4.

2.    The domestic service shall be capable of supplying the simultaneous domestic demand and the sprinkler demand required to be hydraulically calculated by NFPA 13, NFPA 13D or NFPA 13R.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 22, 2018)

mtlog,

That's the case here, no standpipe. 

Looks like the buildings water shut off valve will need to be after the sprinkler line to the Med-Gas Closet, if I'm reading that correctly, that makes sense. I've got to get an RPZ devise in there because it's a DDS office and will have a sprinkler head.

Thought I was going to be playing a definition game with the words "Room" and "Closet"

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2018)

I don’t think a shut off is required after

If the diametric is off more than likely the office is shut down 

Yes the gas will still be there 

Just adding mud to the mud


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2018)

And the room / area meets


5306.2.2 One-hour interior room.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 22, 2018)

cda,
We typically have a shut off valve where the water service enters the building.

Med-gas closet is designed with 1-hr walls and lid including 60-min door with closer. Has venting meeting the requirements as well.

I saw that sprinkler requirement, and started shaking like when you had to many soda's!


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> cda,
> We typically have a shut off valve where the water service enters the building.
> 
> Med-gas closet is designed with 1-hr walls and lid including 60-min door with closer. Has venting meeting the requirements as well.
> ...





Calm down, put down the Moutain Dew, it will be ok,

Just let the plumber solder a sprinker on a pipe and call it good


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 23, 2018)

Think this sprinkler could be on a looped water line?


----------



## cda (Mar 23, 2018)

Yea

Or just plumb it like they would a water faucet


----------



## steveray (Mar 23, 2018)

And that would get you out of backflow.....Used to be common practice here above boilers...


----------

